# New setup; wanting to add fish



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm upgrading to a 72 bowfront.

I have:
1x Jack Dempsey
1x Jewel Cichlid
3x Giant Danios
1x Striped Raphael Catfish

I'd like to add something else. I was thinking a firemouth or more jewels.

What would you add?


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

If I don't move over the jewels and danios would an oscar work.

The 72 would then have a JD, an oscar, and a raphael cat.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

if you move all of the fish you could have 1 oscar and 1 raphel cat


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

You mean in addition to my current stock I could also have an oscar and another cat?
Or if I move my current stock somewhere else I can only have an oscar and a cat?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I think you could do an Oscar, a Dempsey and a Rapheal Cat... if (big if) you can find an Oscar that will mesh with your Dempsey.

How big/old is your Dempsey? Is it a male or female? does it seem aggressive or passive?

Although I do love Oscars, I think a Severum, Firemouth or the like may be a better choice.


----------



## ThefishSupplier (Aug 19, 2005)

That's too small for an oscar, dempsey, and tankmates. The 75 would work well with just the oscar and the catfish, maybe danios. I really don't picture that happening.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> I think you could do an Oscar, a Dempsey and a Rapheal Cat... if (big if) you can find an Oscar that will mesh with your Dempsey.
> 
> How big/old is your Dempsey? Is it a male or female? does it seem aggressive or passive?
> 
> Although I do love Oscars, I think a Severum, Firemouth or the like may be a better choice.


My dempsey is about 4" male. He's pretty passive. I've never seen him attack another fish and he hides a lot.

I like oscars a lot too, but I guess I'll find something else. Just not sure what yet.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I'm going to get either a firemouth or a convict. I'm leaning more towards the convict.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The con might not be the best choice . You've already got a Jewel in there (which are pretty aggressive themselves) and adding a con might end up making things pretty crazy. I'd ditch the Jewel and add something like a Severum . They get some decent size on them when they mature , are good looking fish , and normally aren't nearlly as aggressive as a Jewel or a Convict. Plus I think you'll see you Dempsey come out of hiding once the Jewel is out of the picture. Just my 2 cents :wink:


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

do 2 JDs in there


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

naw......get a Salvini! :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> naw......get a Salvini!


I can't imagine where you got that idea from :lol: :lol: :lol: . :wink:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah I wonder............ :-?

I mean I have never kept them............infact I have never seen them in person! Where on earth did that come from? :-? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im sure a male convict would work fine with the stock list you already have, a 4 foot tank should be enough room for 2 little territories, one on each side, and when the JD gets big chances are he will just swim around the tank, call it his territory, and let the little convict and jewel keep each side. from my experience thats the way dempseys seem to work, as *** found with most large cichlids *** kept, if the others are enough smaller, they are ignored, as they are not a threat.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Or dinner :lol: . The problem I see is the Jewel. Maybe they're tamer these days but I've never met one that wasn't a homicidal maniac, or didn't become one.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not onboard with that. EVERY Jewel I've kept was a maniac. And as far as I can tell so is most every other member of the Hemichromis genus. I think right now It's more like the Jewel is letting the others share it's territory and as it matures it will get more hostile. I know that some have luck keeping these guys in community tanks, but I never have . I've seen them attack oscars many times their size without hesitation.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

If the jewel is going to make things complicated I can leave it in the 29g.

I just looked up salvinis and they sure look nice.

LOL I just looked over and my JD is digging a big hole in the sand. They look so funny.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

noobdood said:


> If the jewel is going to make things complicated I can leave it in the 29g.
> 
> I just looked up salvinis and they sure look nice.
> 
> LOL I just looked over and my JD is digging a big hole in the sand. They look so funny.


I would stick w/ the JD, a sal,and jewel. You could add the dainos and cat too. I would get something bigger for an oscar. My O is 13'' and in a 75g, and I feel like that is too small.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

its not that bad my uncle had one in a 65gal, an it was atleast a foot long. had it for ever an then eventually died cuz he went blind an couldnt see


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

phishes said:


> I would stick w/ the JD, a sal,and jewel. You could add the dainos and cat too. I would get something bigger for an oscar. My O is 13'' and in a 75g, and I feel like that is too small.


I think I'm going do go with this stock. ^^^^

That is, if I can find sals locally. I don't really want to order one because of the shipping costs since I'm guessing it would need to be about the same size as my JD.

But on that note; what size sal should I get in relation to my JD?

The new tank is set up an hour away from my current tank so I'm thinking about transporting them in a rubbermaid container with tank water. This ok or do I need aerators and stuff?

Also, I was going to bring the HOB cannister with me as a bio filter for my new tank while my sump builds up bacterial colonies. Will that work?

Sorry, lots of questions. I don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

For a relatively short trip like that they'll be fine, and yes bring cycled filters with you otherwise you'll be starting from scratch and the tank will cycle . Might have a mini cycle anyway , but it wont be as severe.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you are going with both the salvini and the jewel, make sure there are veeeery evident territories for both, one on each side of the aquarium, i said do the convict in hopes that it would bow down to the jewel, as i fine convicts tend to accept defeat alot easier then salvini, and jewels, as long as the convict knows the jewel is the tougher one, will leave the convict alone for the most part, thats my experience anyways.

either way, i still think your new stocking list is possible, like i said, make sure there are evident territories.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I've been looking around at fish and changed my mind so I'm bringing this thread back.

Nobody around where I live has salvinis so based on what I have found in stores I have changed my stocking plans and want to make sure they're ok.

72g
Male Jack Dempsey
Turquoise Severum
Raphael Cat
5 Giant Danios or Buenos Aires Tetras

I know I can get all these fish locally so I hope its a good list.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Or what if I put in a firemouth instead of dithers

Male Jack Dempsey
Turquoise Severum
Raphael Cat
Firemouth

Could that work?


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure if either of the last two set-ups mentioned will work, but whether or not they will work will not depend much on the dithers or the cat. It will mostly depend on the co-existence of the dempsey, firemouth, and severum...which could work. But you might as well include the danios in either set-up, if you want them.


----------

